# 605 Steering Conversion



## Fine59Bel

I did a search, looked through a few threads but Id like to get a thread going of people who have done it to get info.

I found this kit http://www.lategreatchevy.com/product.asp?...65&dept_id=1834 Its $770 plus shipping... is that about what ill pay to piece it together?

I currently have manual steering on my '59 so i wont need a new center link but ill pretty much need everything else. Anyone got leads on cheap stuff? Let me know, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

man i heard you can use 80s g body steering box and save hella money


----------



## Fine59Bel

yah, thats the 605 box (im pretty sure) i know i can get the box from a junkyard but its the rest of the stuff im concerned with. like ps pump, brackets, pitman arm, etc


----------



## baggedout81

Interesting :0


----------



## Fine59Bel

i found a kit from truck and car shop for $500, seems like a pretty good deal


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS

I already have power steering in my '63 but it leaks. I plan to upgrade to a 500 box from CPP, which is a brand new box not rebuilt like 605's. It is suppose to be way better than a 605, do some research on it.

http://www.classicperform.com/NewProducts/...s/Series500.htm

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-64-Chevy...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## lone star

i have an old powersteering pump if u are interested, it has the pulley on it also. pm me if u want to make a deal.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## areone213

ccp with borgenson u joints not rags, i have it on a 64 ss and it drives good on the highway.


----------



## swangin68

yes u can use a gbody, steering box, i did and works great,,just make a mount for it to the frame and ur set,, everything else bolts right up


----------



## king george

g body like from a 84 monte carlo i spotted one at the junk yard im thinking of getting it its cheap wonder if its stamped on case 605 its on a 84 monte.


----------



## osolo59

605 bracket and pitman arm 50 dollars shipped lmk


----------



## HMART1970

> I already have power steering in my '63 but it leaks. I plan to upgrade to a 500 box from CPP, which is a brand new box not rebuilt like 605's. It is suppose to be way better than a 605, do some research on it.
> 
> Also one other good item about the 500 box from CCP you do not need the adapter plate like you would on the 605 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

i got a 500 for my 65, also from cpp


----------



## Fine59Bel

I still want to do this but i dont wana just throw away my money buying a more expensive kit. The truck and car shop one seems like a good deal but I have had bad experiences with them in the past.


----------



## Fine59Bel

Has anyone bought anything from here? this is a really good deal

http://www.impalabrakeparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=573#


----------



## Fine59Bel

Ive also just been lookin on like "rock auto" for a steering gear and reman pump. I think that route will be cheap too but I will still need to get a new rag joint and the frame mount. 

I have read that there are many different 605's out there... so how would I know which one to get?


----------



## torrance

go on ebay and buy the ccp kit with the center link, steering arm and pitman arm. way cheaper than piecing it together. trust me. i learned the hard way. also u can use your factory power steering pump. just switch out the fitting in the back of the pump with a newer style one.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Mar 5 2010, 04:21 PM~16806682
> *go on ebay and buy the ccp kit with the center link, steering arm and pitman arm. way cheaper than piecing it together. trust me.  i learned the hard way.    also u can use your factory power steering pump.  just switch out the fitting in the back of the pump with a newer style one.
> *


since i got factory manual steering, i dont need the pitman arm and the center link. I do however, need the PS pump. I think im gona go with the kit from Truck and Car shop


----------



## Fine59Bel

Okay, after really considering buying the Ecklers kit... i just cant bring myself to do it since the prices seem really inflated.

I read an article about the different types of 605's... how their steering radius' differ, their different ratios, etc. I need to know which year out of which car is best to use FOR MY '59 Bel Air? I know i can get a rebuilt box from rockauto or something, then just ebay a PS pump and braket, hoses, and bracket.

anyone with info, let me know! :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

i think im sold on the CCP kit.... prolly gona buy it this weekend.


----------



## CHUCC

I bought the 605 kit from CPP for my 61. Works perfect. I bought their 500 box at first but its a little longer and hit my radiator so i went with the 605.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 19 2010, 02:45 PM~16937693
> *I bought the 605 kit from CPP for my 61. Works perfect. I bought their 500 box at first but its a little longer and hit my radiator so i went with the 605.
> *


shit... what radiator do you have? Also, what size engine? Mine is an all aluminum one and i am worried about clearance. I want to get the 500 box


----------



## OVERTIME

I was told the 500 will hit a bigger radiator. i bought the kit from cpp and some of there stuff sucks. The power steering pump bracket doesnt work for shit i bought all their pulleys so they would work together and thay didnt until i used my original pump brackets. their technical support sucks also because they hardly answer so your on hold forever. This is my experience so far with cpp . im doing this conversion right now on my 64


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 20 2010, 07:04 PM~16946841
> *I was told the 500 will hit a bigger radiator. i bought the kit from cpp and some of there stuff sucks. The power steering pump bracket doesnt work for shit i bought all their pulleys so they would work together and thay didnt until i used my original pump brackets. their technical support sucks also because they hardly answer so your on hold forever. This is my experience so far with cpp . im doing this conversion right now on my 64
> *


crap... thats the opposite of what i wanted to hear


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

i was thinking of doing this myself to cause theres a chevy garage here that sells nothing but older chevy parts and was thinking about piecing a kit together or blowing some coin on a kit


----------



## Fine59Bel

ttt.... anyone else wana chime in about CCP?


----------



## caddyking

i got a 500 on my 63 and there is about a centimeter clearance from the radiator. haven't installed the pump yet


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 24 2010, 07:39 PM~16989381
> *i got a 500 on my 63 and there is about a centimeter clearance from the radiator.  haven't installed the pump yet
> *


stock radiator?


----------



## caddyking

to my knowledge it is. I didn't change it. there's a few pics of it in my build up topic. the one before the frame off is the one in there now.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=455821&st=0


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 25 2010, 01:26 AM~16993076
> *to my knowledge it is. I didn't change it.  there's a few pics of it in my build up topic. the one before the frame off is the one in there now.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=455821&st=0
> *


nice build uffin: I can see in one of your pics, the clearance between the stock steering gear and the radiator... i wish you coulda measured it for me! mine is close, maybe about the same as yours but i cant be sure


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 24 2010, 07:39 PM~16989381
> *i got a 500 on my 63 and there is about a centimeter clearance from the radiator.  haven't installed the pump yet
> *


i measured the thickness of my radiator down by the steering gear... from the rad support its about 3 inches thick. There is currently a 1/2in clearance between my non-power steering gear and my radiator.

I measured my OG radiator and it looks like its about 2.5 inches thick.


----------



## caddyking

here are some pics that i took. i couldn't find my measuring tape. I was mistaken by the way, the box sits right up against the radiator. but as you can see in one of the pics i gave the radiator a light push and separation was created. oh yea, i included the front bolt of the steering box. hope these help.


----------



## caddyking

found my tape measure and the radiator is 2.5 inches. again, hope this helps.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 25 2010, 07:18 PM~17000583
> *found my tape measure and the radiator is 2.5 inches.  again, hope this helps.
> *


thanks alot homie... looks like i will need to go the 605 route. It appears i will def have clearance issues. I dont know if the radiator position in my 59 is much different than that of a 63


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 25 2010, 07:11 PM~17000520
> *here are some pics that i took. i couldn't find my measuring tape.  I was mistaken by the way, the box sits right up against the radiator.  but as you can see in one of the pics i gave the radiator a light push and separation was created. oh yea, i included the front bolt of the steering box. hope these help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


actually... :happysad: there is one more thing you could do to help me out. could you lay your measuring tape on the box so i can see how long it is from the front mounting bolt to the tip of the gear... thanks so much for your help 

this measurement


----------



## caddyking

i'll have it by the days end homie.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 26 2010, 12:04 PM~17007078
> *i'll have it by the days end homie.
> *


you're tha man... I really appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking

Here are 3 pics. They r pretty much the same angle but i wanted to make sure you could get a good view of everything. the measurement you wanted was 4" from the front of the box to the rear side of the bolt tunnel. need another, let me know homie.


----------



## goldimp63ss

Does anyone know if a powersteering box off an mid 80s I Rock Camero will work on a 63-64 impala?


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 26 2010, 05:14 PM~17009665
> *Here are 3 pics. They r pretty much the same angle but i wanted to make sure you could get a good view of everything.  the measurement you wanted was 4" from the front of the box to the rear side of the bolt tunnel.  need another, let me know homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome, thanks so much my man


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 19 2010, 11:13 AM~16937872
> *shit... what radiator do you have? Also, what size engine? Mine is an all aluminum one and i am worried about clearance. I want to get the 500 box
> *


i just had the stock radiator.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 28 2010, 09:56 PM~17026948
> *i just had the stock radiator.
> *


damn.... looks like i will need to go with a 605... thats kinda a let down


----------



## caddyking

why won't if fit? where is the trouble coming from, rad or steering box? 59-64 are the same frames right?


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 28 2010, 10:39 PM~17027419
> *why won't if fit?  where is the trouble coming from, rad or steering box?  59-64 are the same frames right?
> *



radiator.... 59-60 are the same.... and i think 61-64 are the same


----------



## OVERTIME

i cant get this cpp power steering pump to prime no fluid at all coming out of the hose it doesnt make sense.


----------



## Fine59Bel

welp, finally pulled the trigger. got a kit from classic industries... paid with my credit card in case its sucks ass haha


----------



## Fine59Bel

got my kit wednesday, looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## torrance

you can always grind on your power steering box if you have any clearance issues. i had to grind away a little due to a pully that got in the way


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Apr 9 2010, 02:30 PM~17144720
> *you can always grind on your power steering box if you have any clearance issues.  i had to grind away a little due to a pully that got in the way
> *


dang... oh well


----------



## OVERTIME

i finally finished the 605 conversion and i did have to grind on the gear box also because of the pulley close to it. Man this steering is awesome its a big difference form the original power steering on my car.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 10 2010, 05:44 PM~17153346
> *i finally finished the 605 conversion and i did have to grind on the gear box also because of the pulley close to it. Man this steering is awesome its a big difference form the original power steering on my car.
> *


damn.... i hope i dont gotta do that. I was told by the company I bought the kit from that I may need to move my idler arm mount to change the angle of center link or something


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 11 2010, 07:03 PM~17162098
> *damn.... i hope i dont gotta do that. I was told by the company I bought the kit from that I may need to move my idler arm mount to change the angle of center link or something
> *


yeah you will there is an idler arm plate that i saw from ccp for your year of car to give the idler arm a better angle. its like 30 bucks through them.


----------



## OVERTIME

you also have to use the 61-64 idler arm with it.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 11 2010, 11:55 PM~17164116
> *you also have to use the 61-64 idler arm with it.
> *


why do you say that? I have read a bunch of articles about doing the conversion and no one ever mentioned that I needed to use the other idler arm. I'm concerned because I just bought a new '59 idler arm and am about to get it powder coated. I guess that if it doesnt work i could always sell the one I bought, but I really hope not. I talked to the company that made the PS conversion kit (Borgeson) and he didnt say anything about swapping the arms


----------



## OVERTIME

thats what i read bro for the 58 to 60 models .what you read on was it all about the 61 -64 model ? There is a difference in the idler arms i dont know about the angles of them but in the cpp catalog i have i found that info out about that bracket and arm give cpp a call maybe if you can get through because they take forever. good luck bro i fought with little shit like that on mine


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 12 2010, 10:16 AM~17166787
> *thats what i read bro for the 58 to 60 models .what you read on was it all about the 61 -64 model ? There is a difference in the idler arms i dont know about the angles of them but in the cpp catalog i have i found that info out about that bracket and arm give cpp a call maybe if you can get through because they take forever. good luck bro i fought with little shit like that on mine
> *


well everything i have read has been for installing 58-64 kit. They never specify what year its going on. I know there is a difference between the 61-64 arm and my arm. it may just be a CCP thing though... since those boxes are custom made. I didnt get a CCP kit.

I have emailed Borgeson again and i will see what they say, they are really good about responding to me. I need this conversion to go as smoothly as possible, I need to have it in before may 6th


----------



## OVERTIME

my box isnt from ccp either its a 605 box not the 500 it seems like alot of info is left out on these conversions like how much of a pain in the ass it is. i think they do that so people dont shy away from doing it. but once its done its way nice and worth it. when you finish yours we should put up a step by step thing for both models and problems that may come up during the conversion.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 12 2010, 11:29 AM~17167248
> *my box isnt from ccp either its a 605 box not the 500 it seems like alot of info is left out on these conversions like how much of a pain in the ass it is. i think they do that so people dont shy away from doing it. but once its done its way nice and worth it. when you finish yours we should put up a step by step thing for both models and problems that may come up during the conversion.
> *


 :thumbsup: good call. Mine isnt a 605 box either... its a box they build specially for the conversion. http://www.borgeson.com/chevycar.html

I guess i can do a thread, i just hate takin pics with my dirty ass hands!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 12 2010, 10:46 AM~17167388
> *:thumbsup: good call. Mine isnt a 605 box either... its a box they build specially for the conversion. http://www.borgeson.com/chevycar.html
> 
> I guess i can do a thread, i just hate takin pics with my dirty ass hands!
> *


Stop talking lk a girl :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 12 2010, 05:24 PM~17170429
> *Stop talking lk a girl :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i need to get an old camera and dedicate it to just snappin build up pics... i dont wana be gettin grease and thread sealant all over my $400 camera :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

droppin my shit off at the powdercoater on saturday, hopefully ill be gettin that shit back and startin it the next saturday


----------



## Fine59Bel

welp.... took my entire day yesterday, and half of today but I finally got this thing in. From the day i bought it, i thought it looked like it was already used, but i chalked it up to the fact that it was rebuilt. 

Anyway, before i put it in (last week) i was trying to center the box so that when i put on the pitman arm, it was in the correct posistion. when i attempted to turn the box from lock to lock, i couldn't turn it the whole way (3.5 turns) it would only go a bit more than one... that was my first 'hmmm' moment. 

So, i gave Borgeson a call (the ppl that rebuilt the box) and told him the issue i was having. He told me to put it in the car, and that will gimme the leverage to turn it the whole way. so i put it in yesterday.. still wouldnt turn more than 1.2 turns... so i figure, maybe i should hook it up, get some fluid flowing through it, see how that does. 

So, im sittin there, moving the wheel from left to right when whoa, it goes more than 1.2 turns... it is makin some funny noises though. Anyway, i realize i have a clearance issue with the U joint so i shut the car off to adjust it. I walk into my garage, grab an allen wrench, turn around to see a huge spot of power steering fluid under tha car... This makes me think, well maybe i over filled the pump and its just over flowing... then when i look under the car, i realize that it came from the box... i break out my flashlight and 'aha!', the side of the box has been punctured... which caused the huge oil leak and was not allowing the gear to turn from lock to lock. 

So, in a nutshell, both Borgeson and Classic Industries are getting a call from me on Monday and I can tell ya now, I am not going to be happy.


----------



## baggedout81

Ouch :angry:


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 25 2010, 05:52 PM~17296786
> *Ouch :angry:
> *


yah dude... and I got a car show coming up in 2 weeks... and an appt to get my car aligned next monday... I know theyre gona dick around.. if i miss the show, im gona lose it


----------



## OVERTIME

damn that sucks bad sorry to hear about your problem


----------



## Fine59Bel

thanks man... we'll see what tomorrow brings... i had no idea the side of this gear was so damn thin


----------



## Fine59Bel

welp things are already lookin on the up & up.... I called Borgeson, he said, obviously, to talk to Classic Industries first... but if they give me a problem, to give him a call back and he'll take care of me.


----------



## Fine59Bel

now im 100% sure that the gear they sent me was used

anyway, i finally got what i needed... i need the gear by this friday, so i sent mine back last night, and they are sending a new one out today, with 3 day transit, for delivery to me on Friday. I am going over this new one with a fine tooth comb before i even get it out of the box.


----------



## Fine59Bel

I got the new one and put it in. The steering is like super easy... which is actually part that I dont like. I wanted it to need a little effort. I think that im still used to the manual steering though. It will take a bit of driving to get used to


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 4 2010, 08:41 AM~17384962
> *I got the new one and put it in. The steering is like super easy... which is actually part that I dont like. I wanted it to need a little effort. I think that im still used to the manual steering though. It will take a bit of driving to get used to
> *


You know the rules,pics


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 4 2010, 01:29 PM~17386864
> *You know the rules,pics
> *


 :roflmao: that is true... i hate looking through threads without pics. its kinda like when im reading a book. Ill snap some pics 2day and this weekend, headin to a show at the beach


----------



## Kadman

It sounds like its split down the middle between the 605 vs the 500.... I am considering both but want something that it fairly trouble free for my 63. Any other pros and cons????


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by Kadman_@May 10 2010, 09:17 AM~17441228
> *It sounds like its split down the middle between the 605 vs the 500....  I am considering both but want something that it fairly trouble free for my 63.  Any other pros and cons????
> *


If i could have, i woulda went with the 500. However, since i got an aluminum radiator, i knew i couldnt fit that thing in there. I really dont like the kit i got, although i really have nothing to compare it to. It is way too easy to steer and i dont like that


----------



## Kadman

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 10 2010, 06:59 AM~17441422
> *If i could have, i woulda went with the 500. However, since i got an aluminum radiator, i knew i couldnt fit that thing in there. I really dont like the kit i got, although i really have nothing to compare it to. It is way too easy to steer and i dont like that
> *


Thx for the feedback... i'm leaning towards the 500 but I need to make sure its gonna fit.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by Kadman_@May 10 2010, 12:00 PM~17442247
> *Thx for the feedback...  i'm leaning towards the 500 but I need to make sure its gonna fit.
> *


if you have a stock radiator, you should be fine.


----------



## Kadman

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 10 2010, 11:55 AM~17443705
> *if you have a stock radiator, you should be fine.
> *



cool, thx.. You mentioned that the 605 was too easy to steer... does the 500 offer a little more "resistance" if you now what i mean. right now I still have the stock manual steering and i can crank the wheel a good 2 to 3 inches either way before the wheels start moving. i am guessing that either of the boxes will tighten that up a bunch.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by Kadman_@May 10 2010, 03:30 PM~17444025
> *cool, thx..  You mentioned that the 605 was too easy to steer... does the 500 offer a little more "resistance" if you now what i mean.  right now I still have the stock manual steering and i can crank the wheel a good 2 to 3 inches either way before the wheels start moving.  i am guessing that either of the boxes will tighten that up a bunch.
> *


i know exactly what you mean... with both things. I used to be able to turn my wheel about a quarter of a turn without turning my wheels. 

I dont really have a "605" box. I have a "600 series" box... it is custom built by Borgeson and is sposed to have "excellent road feel and feedback" and it definitely doesn't. I want more resistance. Although i think that part of it is the tires on my spokes, they were always easier to steer than my stock tire/rim combo. 

Anyway, I think you are good with either a 605 or a 500... I have heard good things about both. As far as this 600 series box... its shit. I will probably end up buying a 605 box and bracket in the future. since now i have the pump and all.


----------



## Kadman

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 10 2010, 12:38 PM~17444087
> *i know exactly what you mean... with both things. I used to be able to turn my wheel about a quarter of a turn without turning my wheels.
> 
> I dont really have a "605" box. I have a "600 series" box... it is custom built by Borgeson and is sposed to have "excellent road feel and feedback" and it definitely doesn't. I want more resistance. Although i think that part of it is the tires on my spokes, they were always easier to steer than my stock tire/rim combo.
> 
> Anyway, I think you are good with either a 605 or a 500... I have heard good things about both. As far as this 600 series box... its shit. I will probably end up buying a 605 box and bracket in the future. since now i have the pump and all.
> *


right on... thanks again for the insight.


----------



## Fine59Bel

heres a couple pics


----------



## baggedout81

:thumbsup: 

Now all you need is a York and you'll be straight


----------



## king george

im doing mine but noone knows what exactly fits the the gbody from 81 elco i bought used for now says 605 on the top with the ring clip top housing not the four bolt is the one to use all race cars use it its smaller than shit and light its little too 82 down are the ones ive found to work hope it helps now i need the bracket and standard pitman arm i guess for my 64 impala ragtop :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

the thing about 605's is its not just a 605 and thats it.... there are many many different 605's, with different turning ratios, turning angles, steering feel, etc. so its hard to find out which one is the best with your car. but i guess if you already know that the one from 81 elco's are good, then go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123

605 box on a 63 impala.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

any more pics? trying to piece a kit together


----------



## uglee

POWER STEERING CONVERSION.........found a 66 Caddy GEARBOX in a junk yard...does anybody know if it will bolt in without that bracket??Will it work period on a 64 impala wagon???


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by uglee_@Jul 5 2010, 06:48 AM~17962675
> *POWER STEERING CONVERSION.........found a 66 Caddy GEARBOX in a junk yard...does anybody know if it will bolt in without that bracket??Will it work period on a 64 impala wagon???
> *


i wouldnt mess with it i would go with what people have been using . i doubt it will bolt up at all.


----------



## Fine59Bel

I should be adding to this thread soon. The steering is way too easy at high speed and after a lil research, i found that i can take the pressure valve outta my pump and easily lower the pump pressure. Ill take some pics along the way to help out other ppl with the same problem


----------



## IMPN8EZ

> *  I should be adding to this thread soon. The steering is way too easy at high speed and after a lil research, i found that i can take the pressure valve outta my pump and easily lower the pump pressure. Ill take some pics along the way to help out other ppl with the same problem*


Good stuff  :biggrin: 

Thanks


----------



## xavierthexman

What's the deal? About to do this too but I need a report. LOL

Thanks.


----------



## B Town Fernie

CPP has a nice box, that doesn't leak like the 605


----------



## Fine59Bel

I would have done cpp if I didn't have an aftermarket radiator. The kit I got sucks ass. I will likely be throwing a 605 in there soon


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 24 2011, 06:50 PM~19686366
> *I would have done cpp if I didn't have an aftermarket radiator. The kit I got sucks ass. I will likely be throwing a 605 in there soon
> *



Why does it suck? Borgunson?


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 25 2011, 01:06 AM~19689776
> *Why does it suck?  Borgunson?
> *


Yah, it is borgeson. Like the box mounts really weird and it throws off the steering geometry. Plus, is entirely too easy to steer so that sucks too. I am just highly disappointed


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 25 2011, 06:13 AM~19691138
> *Yah, it is borgeson. Like the box mounts really weird and it throws off the steering geometry. Plus, is entirely too easy to steer so that sucks too. I am just highly disappointed
> *



Does it sway back and forth on the road easy or does it keep a straight line?

Why change..that's the point of easy steering?


----------



## xavierthexman

my 3 core raid is an ISSUE! hahahahaha I'm waiting to hear back form CCP about this problem. grrrr maybe they gave me an old box.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 25 2011, 07:23 PM~19696069
> *Does it sway back and forth on the road easy or does it keep a straight line?
> 
> Why change..that's the point of easy steering?
> *


It does sway a little. But yes, the point of power steering is to be easier, however its too easy...


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 2 2011, 05:38 PM~19769863
> *It does sway a little. But yes, the point of power steering is to be easier, however its too easy...
> *



*About to throw my CPP 500 box out the window. *  

My radiator is too big and have to notch it. Also, found out the pitman arm I orded won't be here for another 3 weeks. WTF? I orded this stuff 3 weeks ago and I gotta bunch of cars stuff to be at. Got all my parts EXCPET the pitman arm.

On top of the $629 I spent on this stuff I still need to:

-Notch the radiator$$$$

-Get a shaft & u joint $$$ OR just cut up mine & weld it & SAVE money.

Or I can return some of those parts and buy the centerlink adapter and STILL notch the radiator so box sits properly. $$$ 

OR

I can return the entire CCP Kit and buy a Borgunson kit. According to Fine59Bel it's too easy to steer. I wonder how it's going for you now? What to do??

Hopefully I can get some more words from the folks that did this? What do you think I should do? Feel Free to Chime in.

Thanks. X


----------



## SLICK62

This is where I got my conversion from:

chevychevy.com

Frank is an old guy who is happy to help and basically walked me through the whole setup over the phone before I purchased it. Hope this helps!


----------



## sand1

i jus did mine new box and i got the rag joint of a g body car was real easy


----------



## jack1963

how much do u grind off the 605 gearbox for the ps pulley to have some clearance. i didnt want to grind it because there is a little ear with looks like a plug there


----------



## jack1963

its a 63 impala by the way


----------



## nate64

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Apr 12 2010, 08:29 AM~17167248
> *my box isnt from ccp either its a 605 box not the 500 it seems like alot of info is left out on these conversions like how much of a pain in the ass it is. i think they do that so people dont shy away from doing it. but once its done its way nice and worth it. when you finish yours we should put up a step by step thing for both models and problems that may come up during the conversion.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by jack1963_@Feb 19 2011, 09:37 PM~19912847
> *how much do u grind off the 605 gearbox for the ps pulley to have some clearance. i didnt want to grind it because there is a little ear with looks like a plug there
> *


NOT A WHOLE LOT I HAD TO GRIND ON MINE A LITTLE


----------



## jack1963

thank you sir


----------



## jack1963

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Feb 21 2011, 05:19 PM~19925822
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT I HAD TO GRIND ON MINE A LITTLE
> *


thank you sir


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by nate64_@Feb 21 2011, 12:59 AM~19921551
> *:thumbsup: ON STEP BY STEP
> *


*CPP 500 box install on my '61.*
So I took out the old steering and started putting the new one and came up with some problems.

OLD Steering









That was easy...now the hard part...installing it. You folks said it was an easy bolt on and so far it is not unless I'm doing something wrong. *CORRECTION!!!!* There is some drilling involved in this set up for 1961 Impala. I had to make the holes bigger for the bolts to fit. not a problem I can do that.










Gear box is much bigger and it hits the 3 core Radiator. 









3 inches is what I have from the radiator. Time to nocth it!








YES. The NEW 500 Box is hitting my 3 core radiator? 

Also, I bought the rag joint but ANOTHER FAB I need to do to make this work









They didn't tell me I needed to buy a new shaft as well to fit the NEW rag joint I bought or Fab mine.

















I guess I NEED a MALE shaft??? Or cutting.


----------



## xavierthexman

SOMEBODY recommend this instead of fab.

_"I feel this kit from Eckler's is a much easier and frankly SAFER way to replace, not adapt the intermediate shaft on the 58-64 for the 500 series box. I wouldn't want to trust an amateur's weld or a roll pin on such a critical joint. Using a correctly splined shaft on all connections & new u joint makes for a safe, easy BOLT ON installation._
http://www.lategreatchevy.com/chevy-605-or-500-ser...


----------



## xavierthexman

OK, here is the CPP 500 box installed. I had to change 
the pressure hose because the angle on it wasn't working. 
I went to the parker store and had one redone. 
I wonder if CPP will give me my money back for the unused one? 

Here it is installed and sitting nice. :toast:


----------



## xavierthexman

Did some cutting today.  I measured 10 times just to be sure, preinstalled everything too and I prayed to the Chevy gods.  











Once the shaft was cut I grinded the heck out of it and squeezed it into the rag joint from CPP. It fit like a glove.







[/quote]


----------



## nate64

JUST ORDERED MY CPP 500 STEERING KIT LAST WEEK. ITS ON BACK ORDER SO I SHOULD BE GETTING IT IN THE NEXT TWO WEEKS. I WILL POST PICS OF THE INSTALL AS SOON AS I GET IT...


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by nate64_@Mar 6 2011, 01:25 AM~20026099
> *JUST ORDERED MY CPP 500 STEERING KIT LAST WEEK. ITS ON BACK ORDER SO I SHOULD BE GETTING IT IN THE NEXT TWO WEEKS. I WILL POST PICS OF THE INSTALL AS SOON AS I GET IT...
> *


If you have a larger radiator you might have to notch it. :angry: 

I'm almost done with the install...I'll let you know how its flys on the freeway!


----------



## NIMSTER64

what do I need to take of the gbody to use in my 64? is the 605 box the only thing I can use? and will it work? it is out of a 1984 regal?


----------



## Fine59Bel

Nice work xavier. You figured out the reason I didn't get the cpp kit.... I also have an aluminum radiator and don't have the means to notch it out so I had to go with the other one. Let us know how it rides when your done uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman

It rides really good!!!!!

Here check out the videos done after FEB 2011

http://www.youtube.com/user/xavierthexman?feature=mhum


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 10 2010, 07:20 PM~17446635
> *heres a couple pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

can someone tell me what is needed to piece a kit together


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo

seriously I read this thread twice... wtf do I put in a 61? this shit has got me....


----------



## king debo

I want to piece one together for my 64' SS. I would be satisfied with using a 605 from A G-BODY, anyone have a list of what us 64' owners would need to get this done..Manual steering sucks..


----------



## Mr Gee

fkn thread is confusing, lmao


----------



## binky79

I have done the 605 conversion so far on my 64 

I got a 605 Box from a Regal and purchased the bracket to mount it to the frame. simple and easy. 

i had the old style power steering before so instead of tracking down a manual centerlink and pitman arm i just purchased a center link adapter that basically converted my existing center link to manual. now i hacve 1 hole that i dont use but doesnt bother me.

removed the pitman arm from my impala box and mounted it to the 605 box. fits good. 

what i do not understand is how to know adapt the shaft and what hose do i need to connect the 605 box to my 64 impala ps sterring pump???


----------



## 3whlcmry

TTT on what hoses to use to connect to a impalas stock power steering pump


----------



## 3whlcmry

ttt


----------



## bichkikr

can anybody tell me where I can get the correct castle nuts for the steering linkage for a 605 conversion on a 63 impala? this is driving me nuts, i don't know what size and where to get them!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Just bought a 600 box from Performance Online. Gonna give it a shot.........


----------



## 3whlcmry

binky79 said:


> I have done the 605 conversion so far on my 64
> 
> I got a 605 Box from a Regal and purchased the bracket to mount it to the frame. simple and easy.
> 
> i had the old style power steering before so instead of tracking down a manual centerlink and pitman arm i just purchased a center link adapter that basically converted my existing center link to manual. now i hacve 1 hole that i dont use but doesnt bother me.
> 
> removed the pitman arm from my impala box and mounted it to the 605 box. fits good.
> 
> what i do not understand is how to know adapt the shaft and what hose do i need to connect the 605 box to my 64 impala ps sterring pump???


I went to autozone and used the power steering hose of a 79 malibu since the pump and 605 both had flared ends if you pump and 605 has the o rings end just get the hoses of a gbody that used the oring hoses


----------



## 3whlcmry

how do you adjust the 605 to get a tighter feel?


----------



## fjc422

bichkikr said:


> can anybody tell me where I can get the correct castle nuts for the steering linkage for a 605 conversion on a 63 impala? this is driving me nuts, i don't know what size and where to get them!


NAPA, it's 7/16-20. hard to get though, just bought the last two in their Nor Cal system. Not saying other parts stores won't have em though.


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

binky79 said:


> I have done the 605 conversion so far on my 64
> 
> I got a 605 Box from a Regal and purchased the bracket to mount it to the frame. simple and easy.
> 
> i had the old style power steering before so instead of tracking down a manual centerlink and pitman arm i just purchased a center link adapter that basically converted my existing center link to manual. now i hacve 1 hole that i dont use but doesnt bother me.
> 
> removed the pitman arm from my impala box and mounted it to the 605 box. fits good.
> 
> what i do not understand is how to know adapt the shaft and what hose do i need to connect the 605 box to my 64 impala ps sterring pump???


What year of regal? Where did you get the brackets?


----------



## west coast ridaz

anybody else do this getting ready to buy one kit which one should i get


----------



## Moe Built

I am not 100% sure but from what I can tell If you go use the manual centerlink with a 605 box with adapter bracket and a newer "saginaw power steering pump" you should be good. The only part I am not sure about is which Pitman arm to use:dunno:?


----------



## binky79

6 T 4 RAG said:


> What year of regal? Where did you get the brackets?


605 came from a 79 regal. bracket ebay.


----------



## binky79

Moe Built said:


> I am not 100% sure but from what I can tell If you go use the manual centerlink with a 605 box with adapter bracket and a newer "saginaw power steering pump" you should be good. The only part I am not sure about is which Pitman arm to use:dunno:?


you need to use the pitman arm from a manual steering impala. so u need both the pitman and manual center link


----------



## 77monte4pumps

okay, just for my own curiousity, what does everyone hate so much about manual steering? especially when running 13's and a stock steering wheel? 

is it the slop? cant that be adjusted or rebuilt back to factory specs? im just thinking, personally, manual is so much cleaner, lighter, simple, and theres less chance of leaks. but everyone here makes it sound like manual steering is a disease!


----------



## red chev

agreed.. i have the stock power steering and it works good for me.a hell of alot better then my last impala that didnt have PS..but who knows just might have to swap for the 605..


77monte4pumps said:


> okay, just for my own curiousity, what does everyone hate so much about manual steering? especially when running 13's and a stock steering wheel?
> 
> is it the slop? cant that be adjusted or rebuilt back to factory specs? im just thinking, personally, manual is so much cleaner, lighter, simple, and theres less chance of leaks. but everyone here makes it sound like manual steering is a disease!


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

I bought my kit from www.Classicperformanceparts.com they carry them for all 1950's to 1969 with the lines and polished cap $279


----------



## binky79

red chev said:


> agreed.. i have the stock power steering and it works good for me.a hell of alot better then my last impala that didnt have PS..but who knows just might have to swap for the 605..


The 605 will give you more accurate steering alot more modern. from what i understand it goes from about 3 total turns lock to lock with current power steering. to 1.5 turns with the 605 conversion.


----------



## Moe Built

binky79 said:


> you need to use the pitman arm from a manual steering impala. so u need both the pitman and manual center link


Good looking out:thumbsup: I am gonna get a rebuilt 605 from the Autozone I got Manual steering now! :thumbsup: So it sould work just fine


----------



## Moe Built

77monte4pumps said:


> okay, just for my own curiousity, what does everyone hate so much about manual steering? especially when running 13's and a stock steering wheel?
> 
> is it the slop? cant that be adjusted or rebuilt back to factory specs? im just thinking, personally, manual is so much cleaner, lighter, simple, and theres less chance of leaks. but everyone here makes it sound like manual steering is a disease!


No power steering aint bad but they did not invent it for no reason :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Tripper

77monte4pumps said:


> okay, just for my own curiousity, what does everyone hate so much about manual steering? especially when running 13's and a stock steering wheel?
> 
> is it the slop? cant that be adjusted or rebuilt back to factory specs? im just thinking, personally, manual is so much cleaner, lighter, simple, and theres less chance of leaks. but everyone here makes it sound like manual steering is a disease!


I agree, I went back to manual steering.

On that note PM me if you want to buy a CPP 500 power steering box with pitman arm, pump, hoses.


----------



## SW713

i love the 605 swap, to me it drives much better


----------



## king debo

:inout:


----------



## indyzmosthated

No comparison. 605 only way to go


----------



## NIMSTER64

I need to do this to mine. so whats the verdict? I need everything. some one took it all off the 64 and I need it all. any suggestions as to what to go with and where to buy it. thanks


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

I have a powersteering pump in my 64 from an elco gonna take box next and buy manual link


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

NIMSTER64 said:


> I need to do this to mine. so whats the verdict? I need everything. some one took it all off the 64 and I need it all. any suggestions as to what to go with and where to buy it. thanks


Go 500 not the 605. It doesn't use brackets like the 605, bolts straight to the frame. Got mine from classic performance parts


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

can you pull 500 out of anything?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

No it's a brand new unit from cpp


----------



## indyzmosthated

And will require your radiator to he notched.


----------



## indyzmosthated

I have a good 605 box for sale


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

GOOD INFO


----------



## sand1

my dam idler arm pops and sticks out like a mofo what did i do wrong?


----------



## sand1

it does a 180 sticks out towards bumper


----------



## indyzmosthated

Your 605 wasn't centered and you need to flip the arm 180


----------



## sand1

indyzmosthated said:


> Your 605 wasn't centered and you need to flip the arm 180


jus ordered the rag joint and shaft from ecklers looks alot cleaner


----------



## king debo

Post them pics...lets see what we're working with


----------



## fallstown2163

Any body got pic of notching aluminum radiator where it hits 605 gear box on a 63


----------



## chevymalibu

can some one explain the diffrence in the 605 and the 800 box. My local mom and pops auto parts has a brand new 800 for $50. They have the 800 in the shelf for 4 years.


----------



## lone star

never heard of an 800 box....


----------



## sand1

chevymalibu said:


> can some one explain the diffrence in the 605 and the 800 box. My local mom and pops auto parts has a brand new 800 for $50. They have the 800 in the shelf for 4 years.


what the 800 box come off a semi?


----------

